
Algorithms can’t be patched - okket
https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2017/12/14/algorithms-cant-be-patched/
======
randomerr
I think the explanation is weak. Especially the line 'dedicated hardware can’t
be patched, though.' By that logic all was have to do is make all future hard
ware with FPGA boards so they can be upgraded on the fly.

